# Who needs a job?



## mickeyc (Sep 2, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5202024512.html

If that is the salary, who can resist?


Mike


----------



## morton (Sep 2, 2015)

*Nice work if you can get it*

Where do I sign up?  100K for a job at a bike shop in Hawaii?  Wow!   Just send me 3 first class tickets....I'll be there in short order.


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2015)

This ad is on the Portland CL as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This ad is on the Portland CL as well.




I'd rather work in Hawaii.


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## petritl (Sep 2, 2015)

if you factor what it cost to live there a year; $100,000.00 a year might not be as Handsome as it first appears.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd rather work in Hawaii.




I'd rather _live_ in Hawaii - I stopped at their Kona shop while out there a few years ago - cool place.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

Howard Sprague rented a beachfront cottage for $30 a month in mid 60's..... just say'n


----------



## the tinker (Sep 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Howard Sprague rented a beachfront cottage for $30 a month in mid 60's..... just say'n




Yeah and he ended up going crazy.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 2, 2015)

petritl said:


> if you factor what it cost to live there a year; $100,000.00 a year might not be as Handsome as it first appears.




Seeing as I own property on The Big Island I suggest $100,000 is pretty substantial for a bike mech.. That the employment ad is not telling all. They'll want somebody who is on top of everything racing in the bike world and the income is also dependent on  ability to generate sales, and receive it based on commissions.

Good luck on that deal as Tourists are certainly hard pressed dragging racing bikes back as 'souvenirs'  

You can live  nicely in a small home rented @ $3,000 a month and in the Kona area having an extra 50K to party on,, you're living dam good.


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow, Mayberry references, forgot all about that Hawaii trip Andy, Howard went crazy from leaving that cushie government job to look for paradise.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 2, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Seeing as I own property on The Big Island I suggest $100,000 is pretty substantial for a bike mech.. That the employment ad is not telling all. They'll want somebody who is on top of everything racing in the bike world and the income is also dependent on  ability to generate sales, and receive it based on commissions.
> 
> Good luck on that deal as Tourists are certainly hard pressed dragging racing bikes back as 'souvenirs'
> 
> You can live  nicely in a small home rented @ $3,000 a month and in the Kona area having an extra 50K to party on,, you're living dam good.




50 thou left over if you don't pay taxes  those islands sell more art and "stuff" than you could imagine and it all gets sent back most tourists are in a buying mood when over their and willing to shell out bigtime


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> 50 thou left over if you don't pay taxes  those islands sell more art and "stuff" than you could imagine and it all gets sent back most tourists are in a buying mood when over their and willing to shell out bigtime




Nope as it turns out, rentals have gone down in the Kona area. I took a browse on their Craig's list rentals. for 3 grand you can rent nice big 4 bedroom homes, while $1500 gets ya what I figured was 3 grand.. . (2015 individual fed taxes: 90,750-189,300 = 18,481.25 + 28% Of the amount over $90,000)   so you're pretty much inside of the 18-20% bracket plus an additional 28% of $10,000. 'm estimating but, probably if ya include state, SSI and Medicare your looking at maybe 26% of total income.  so, even after taxes ya got's  plenty party money. lol 

The story is different in Oahu,, their housing didn't dip but, moreover, stall for about a year, and then go back to rising. 

as for the tourists. maybe the commissions on sales also rely on buy-backs and reselling em multiple times. LOL. 


Otherwise, just go to the east side of the big Island, there's plenty hungry people who'll kill for that kind of money. Here's a site I browse occasionally, http://www.punaweb.org/Forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=2  plenty danger and low income lurks where the tourists don't run the economy and  hungry are.


----------

